# 4100 rebuild



## Christopher Dunn (Dec 22, 2020)

So I have to rebuild the engine in my 4100. Got everything I need including new pistons. Which way do the rods and pistons go in the engine?! The manual is very non-specific in this regard. There are stamped numbers on the rod body and cap along with an ML and an arrow on the piston tops. HELP!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Christopher Dunn (Dec 22, 2020)

Nothing?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I am sure Hacke or Ultradog will give you the answers you need, do a search of their avatars and you should get info on how to contact.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There may be some information in our "Resource Manager" under "Yanmar". bmaverick may be able to shed some light on your problem. There are also a few John Deere lads here that I'm sure will be able to help you out.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

FredM said:


> I am sure Hacke or Ultradog will give you the answers you need, do a search of their avatars and you should get info on how to contact.


Disregard this quote, I was thinking the tractor was a Ford, sorry.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

How about a photo showing the piston top and the gudgeon pin hole taken at an angle to incorporate both, and a photo of a con rod and we will see what comes of it.


----------



## Christopher Dunn (Dec 22, 2020)

I apologize for the late reply however in scouring the manual I think I came across the snippet of info I needed. I think this alignment is correct with the arrow towards the injection pump as well as the con rod numbers. Being my first tractor rebuild(expensive little bugger) I would like to be absolutely certain! Please let me know if any of you know for certain which way it goes.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Christopher Dunn said:


> View attachment 82389
> 
> View attachment 82388
> I apologize for the late reply however in scouring the manual I think I came across the snippet of info I needed. I think this alignment is correct with the arrow towards the injection pump as well as the con rod numbers. Being my first tractor rebuild(expensive little bugger) I would like to be absolutely certain! Please let me know if any of you know for certain which way it goes.


Hi Christopher, seeing that you have found information on the setup, then all should be ok, the reason I asked for photos was to see if the pistons had valve recesses in the crowns and if the con rods were offset, some pistons will have an arrow or small indent that points to the front of the engine in relation to valve recesses in the crown, and if the con rod big end was offset, then this can only be fitted one way.

you would have info on ring spacing?, 120 degrees with the top ring gap opposite the valves, and if the oil ring is a 3 piece, then the gaps are overlapped.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I did some searching and found this, page 7/14 shows ring settings and page 7/19 shows rod and piston info, the page also shows an indirect injection piston and a direct injection piston and both have recesses in the crown, yours is flat, is your engine a gasser, not diesel?, just curious.


----------



## Christopher Dunn (Dec 22, 2020)

FredM said:


> I did some searching and found this, page 7/14 shows ring settings and page 7/19 shows rod and piston info, the page also shows an indirect injection piston and a direct injection piston and both have recesses in the crown, yours is flat, is your engine a gasser, not diesel?, just curious.


Engine is a diesel. All 3tne74 info I have found show valve recesses however my pistons don't have them, old or new.


----------

